# New GCCF Medal system



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

The GCCF have started a new medal system for titles that have been awarded from 1st June 2011, that is, all shows from the 2011-12 season. Details can be found here:

http://www.gccfcats.org/pdf/newmedal.pdf

Looks like a good idea to me and makes it cheaper overall. Ours should arrive in September so I shall let you know what I think of them when they arrive!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Just had a look at that Kev, seems a better way of doing things and i do like the look of those new medals.....thanks for the info...........Chris.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

They look pretty good. Didn't get the last one, will get them if my titled cats get another title.


----------

